# How often do you change your fuel filter?



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm at 35,000 miles, just treated my fuel system with BG 44K. I'm guessing this will give my original fuel filter a workout? How often should it be replaced?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

I change mine out every other year, or whenever I happen to feel like it.

my factory one was changed at like 50k or so and when I cut it open to check it out, it was LOADED with crap... i think i have pics floating around, but let's just say im surprised it flowed enough to keep everything going.


----------



## bacillus (Apr 21, 2011)

Every 2 years...


----------



## high_octaneGTI (Nov 10, 2007)

Every 20k


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

I did mine for the first time at 30K and it made a big difference in my cold starts.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Anyone have a DIY for the fuel filter?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

dmorrow said:


> Anyone have a DIY for the fuel filter?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=mkv+fuel+filter+diy


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

I've done mine @ 50k and 100k.


----------



## GTI+MTB (Apr 13, 2007)

Where is the least expensive place to get the MANN OE filter? I saw that Advance Auto wants $86 for a FRAM filter!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Should be replaced at 40K


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

ECS Tuning said:


> Should be replaced at 40K


 Any idea if this is including in the 40,000 mile scheduled maintenance?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

derekjl said:


> Any idea if this is including in the 40,000 mile scheduled maintenance?


 In our ECS 40K service kits - Yes we include a fuel filter


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I just ordered one from ECS a few days ago. That and a new cam follower :facepalm::beer:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

By the way, mileage isn't always the best indicator for changing the fuel filter. I regularly hit gas stations out in the middle of nowhere on my summer vacations. I'm sure I've pumped a lot of crap into my car. I should probably change my filter every year.


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

Elwood said:


> By the way, mileage isn't always the best indicator for changing the fuel filter. I regularly hit gas stations out in the middle of nowhere on my summer vacations. I'm sure I've pumped a lot of crap into my car. I should probably change my filter every year.


 I agree. 9/10 times I've used the exact same Mobil gas station over the course of 5 years having the car. I guess they are supposed to be "Top Tier" gasoline now.


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

need


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

VW techs state 40k to 50k miles for the fuel filter. Others will generally recommend it done for any vehicle at 20k to 30k miles. I swapped mine at 40k miles up to recently. Now that I only put 1200 miles per year on the MK5, I plan to swap the filter every four years.


----------



## BRES (Jul 24, 2009)

Just don't crack the connectors, otherwise you'll have serious issue...


Sent from iPhone 4S.


----------



## Zweik (5 mo ago)

GTI+MTB said:


> Where is the least expensive place to get the MANN OE filter? I saw that Advance Auto wants $86 for a FRAM filter!


Rockauto.com I get all my parts from them


----------



## Ela57 (4 mo ago)

Usually 30-40k for a few years


----------

